
Canada Passes Their Own DMCA - timr
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20080613.COPYRIGHT13/TPStory/Front
======
cperciva
The title here ("Canada Passes Their Own DMCA") is completely wrong. The
Canadian government has _introduced_ legislation into parliament --
legislation which may be completely rewritten in committee, which may not get
voted on before the end of the legislative session, or which may simply get
voted down (this isn't a confidence bill, so the opposition parties don't need
to worry about accidentally provoking an election).

Canada has not passed its own DMCA, and I think it's highly unlikely that it
will.

